# Mulm entfernen



## Bambus Mami (15. Mai 2012)

Liebe Forumsfreunde!

Seit Tagen durchforste ich unser Forum nach dem *ultimativen Mulmentfernungstrick *
Wir haben einen Naturpool (seht mal in meinem Album nach, wenn's Euch interessiert...), der mit Hilfe eines Roboters regelmäßig gereinigt wird. Nur leider ist der Mulm auf der Folie so fein, dass Nessi (Vortex 3 von Zodiak) diesen Mulm nur aufwirbelt und nicht wegbringt. Mit der Bürste verteilen kann ich ihn prima - ist aber nicht der Sinn des Ganzen, zumal ich im Regenerationbereich eh mit Algen kämpfe.... 

Wer hat eine Idee, oder muss ich Nessi verkaufen und einen anderen / besseren Roboter hertun??? Hoffentlich nicht :beten

Ich warte auf Euere guten Ideen....


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Sind die beiden Pflanzen auf den Bildern die einzigen im Regenerationbereich?
So Roboter kannte ich gar nicht ... sehr lustig


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Es gibt Filter, die den feinen Mulm gut aus dem Wasser rausholen.
Dann bräuchte Nessi ihn nur aufwirbeln.


----------



## Bambus Mami (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Hi, DOC!

Man bist Du gemein!!!!  
Denkst Du vielleicht daran, dass ich hier im Allgäu sitze und für heute Abend/Nacht sogar Schnee angesagt ist?
Meine Pflanzen haben's nicht leicht, sie hängen ca. 3 Wochen hinter anderen hinterher...
Also, nein, ich warte noch auf __ Binsen, Seerosen, __ Hechtkraut ... mal sehen was kommt :beten

Hallo, Joerg!
An welche Filter dachtest Du denn? Wir haben nur Skimmer....

Liebe Grüße von Bambus Mami in den Alpen, wo noch Schnee liegt (nordseitig!!!!!)


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Servus Bambus Mami,
gibt da viele Möglichkeiten die gröberen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen, bevor sie zu Algen oder Pflanzen werden.


----------



## katja (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

hallo ins allgäu 

ich finde euren naturpool sehr schön 

allerdings kommt mir die bepflanzung (im album, 2. bild) für ein regenerationsbecken sehr gering vor  ist das, was man auf dem foto sieht denn alles?


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*



katja schrieb:


> hallo ins allgäu
> 
> ich finde euren naturpool sehr schön
> 
> allerdings kommt mir die bepflanzung (im album, 2. bild) für ein regenerationsbecken sehr gering vor  ist das, was man auf dem foto sieht denn alles?



s.o. :smoki


----------



## katja (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

das hab ich gelesen doc, aber zwischen bild 1 und bild 2 im album ist ein großer unterschied, ich denke, eins ist vom letzten jahr und selbst da finde ich die bepflanzung dürftig


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Lieber DOC Markus!

Danke, dass du mir hilfst und für mich in die Bresche springst ,
aber Katja hat schon Recht!. Die Bepflanzung ist wirklich spärlich, auch wenn die oben erwähnten Pflanzen noch kommen sollte. 
Leider habe ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung, welche Wasserpflanzen als Starkzehrer für den Flachwasserbereich geeignet sind. __ Rohrkolben leuchten mir ein, allerdings habe ich (natürliche Seen vor Augen..) Angst, dass ich die nie mehr einbremsen kann und dass die mir alles zumachen, sprich versumpfen - was ich nicht will 
Was habt Ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit Rohrkolben im Magermilieu?
Außerdem bräuchte ich sowas wie 'nen Pflanzplan, eine Choreographie in Höhe und Blütenabfolgen.... und ich habe keine Idee , wie das bei uns (hübsch) aussehen könnte. 

Wer hat Ideen?
Und die Frage nach 'ner neuen Nessi habt Ihr auch noch nicht beantwortet...

Euere Bambus Mami


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Hallo Bambus Mami,


Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung, welche Wasserpflanzen als Starkzehrer für den Flachwasserbereich geeignet sind...
> ...__ Rohrkolben leuchten mir ein, allerdings habe ich (natürliche Seen vor Augen..) Angst, dass ich die nie mehr einbremsen kann...
> ...Außerdem bräuchte ich sowas wie 'nen Pflanzplan, eine Choreographie in Höhe und Blütenabfolgen...



der Pflanzplan, ja der hatte mir auch zu schaffen gemacht. Auch die Angst vor invasiven Pflanzen und gleichzeitig die Befürchtung gleichzeitig zu wenig Starkzehrer einzusetzen. Und schön soll es irgendwie auch aussehen!

Die größte Hilfe für mich war die geniale *interaktive Teichpflanzenliste* von *Werner*, da kannst du ganz komfortabel nach verschiedenen Kategorien sortieren (Klärpflanzen, Setztiefe, Höhe über Wasser, Blühzeitraum und -farbe usw.).
Zu den Rohrkolben, genaueres findest du dann bei ihm in den konkreten Sortenbeschreibungen, nach seinen Tipps habe ich bisher nur den __ Zwergrohrkolben gesetzt.

Nebenbei gefragt: wieviel m² hat dein Schwimmbereich und wieviel m² dein Regenerationsbereich?
Welches Substrat befindet sich im Regenerationsbereich?


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Hallo, PeterBoden!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Teichpflanzliste - die schau ich mir heute Abend mal in Ruhe an 

Unsere Schwimmbereich hat 10x4m und der Regenerationsbereich 5x4m.
Das Substrat ist ein sehr poröses Lavagranulat, darüber Ziergranitschotter... (für Insider: die Pflanzen haben es nicht leicht da durchzukommen und gehen auch manchmal verloren   - kleiner Nachtrag zum Chat:Ich hab sie wieder    , meine verlustige Seerose!!!!!)

LG aus dem Allgäu
Bambus Mami


----------



## katja (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

falscher thread  sorry


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Hallo Bambus Mami,


Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Das Substrat ist ein sehr poröses Lavagranulat, darüber Ziergranitschotter...



hm.

Schau ruhig mal hier im Forum unter *Wissen kompakt* im Unterforum *Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge* nach. Dort der Fachbeitrag *Teichsubstrat*.


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

So, jetzt habe ich gerade eine größere Bestellung bei Werner aufgegeben, um mein Regenerationsbecken zu beleben. Hoffentlich gedeihen die Pflanzen gut bei mir. Aber ihr habt ja scheinbar alle nur gute Erfahrung mit Nymphaion gemacht!!! 
Jetzt schaun wir mal....


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

schau mal wie ich das Problem mit dem Mulm gelöst habe. Mittlerweile habe ich das Ding auch für meinen Arbeitskollegen (auch ein Naturpool) gebaut.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32147


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mulm entfernen*

Hi Maik!

Kompliment Du Oberbastler!
Ich hab im Forum schon gelesen wie Du Deinen Teich gebaut und verschönert hast 
Toll!
Aber mir wird allein schon vom Durchlesen der detaillierten Bauanleitung ganz schwummerig....
Also Fakt ist, dass ich das leider nicht hinbekomme
Ich check's einfach nicht!

Liebe Grüße 
Bambus Mami


----------

